# Need help keeping Alive!!



## KeithB.Real (Jun 13, 2007)

Just moved into a new place recently and when walking about the property found several healthy plants growing:shocked: anywhere from 6"-3.5' in height!! I'm sure it's weed,just not sure of the form/ strain type. I've never grown before but knew i couldn't let this go to waste. The plants themselves were doing fine up until a heat spell we've gotten in the last week/with some more hot days still to come. The temps. have been in the Mid to High 80's, but up until now the plants have been doing fine on their own, but in the last 2-3 days have drooped severely and started to dry/shrivel on the ends of the leaves. I'm located in the northwestern part of the US near the Great Lakes for location. I won't be able to post pics until Tuesday or Wednesday, but until then ANY and ALL help would be much appreciated  !! Hope i gave enough info, if you need anymore feel free to ask away!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

give them some water how hot is it??


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 13, 2007)

The temps are in the Mid-High 80's in the daytime, and range in the 60's-70's in the night.  I haven't watered them yet in fear of over-watering. Anytime specifically i should water them(morning)?? Is there any kind of lack of nutrients they might not be recieving that'd be worth giving a shot?!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 13, 2007)

Are they good and green or are the leaves yellow? They might need some water and maybe some nitrogen.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

man it gets hotter then that hear man your fine


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 14, 2007)

The leaves were green and as healthy as could be a week ago...i didn't check on them for a day or 2, and when i did they were all bent over and drooping same with the leaves...only in the last few days have they started to dry out and shrivel near the edges...I'll start watering them today, what would be a good/somewhat inexpensive but effective nitrogen supplement to use? Does it sound like it could just be a simple lack of H20?!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2007)

could this not be some1s grow op? would you like some one overwatering your plants if yo uhad looked after them so well? if you want nitrogen make a soup with nettles, and let it settle for a week or so and add this to each plant. how many are they?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

its on his property their for its his plants


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 14, 2007)

If you find it, its yours. Thats how it works man. Expecially if its on your property. It's something that comes with outdoor growing and guerilla growing in general. You put some plants out, they are fair game. That's why you pick REALLY good spots, go as least as possible and don't leave paths.


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 14, 2007)

Yah, no worries...it's on my land and i'm home most of the day so i know it's no one elses crop! There's probably a good 3-4 dozen plants growing, ranging from 3.5ft all the way down to 6-10inches. Just watered them today, and whenever i find out wth nettle soup is? i'll give it a try lol...Any chance these plants will bounce back in time to harvest(later in the year obviously)/ or at all for that matter?!! Like i said, i'll have some pics posted Tuesday or Weds. for you for a better analysis, but if anyone's had similar sounding prob's with any positive outcomes...that knowledge would be very comforting to withhold  Props on all the help so far, MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> If you find it, its yours. Thats how it works man. Expecially if its on your property. It's something that comes with outdoor growing and guerilla growing in general. You put some plants out, they are fair game. That's why you pick REALLY good spots, go as least as possible and don't leave paths.


 
HELL NO man if any one comes on my property and takes my plants ill be ******* pissed man all plants arnt fair game i thik you have lost your mind i take care of them plants AND THEIR MINE


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

KeithB.Real said:
			
		

> Yah, no worries...it's on my land and i'm home most of the day so i know it's no one elses crop! There's probably a good 3-4 dozen plants growing, ranging from 3.5ft all the way down to 6-10inches. Just watered them today, and whenever i find out wth nettle soup is? i'll give it a try lol...Any chance these plants will bounce back in time to harvest(later in the year obviously)/ or at all for that matter?!! Like i said, i'll have some pics posted Tuesday or Weds. for you for a better analysis, but if anyone's had similar sounding prob's with any positive outcomes...that knowledge would be very comforting to withhold  Props on all the help so far, MUCH appreciated!!!


 
yeah man their probly bounce back they wear probly the last owners plants


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

lt your mind 





			
				Kindbud said:
			
		

> HELL NO man if any one comes on my property and takes my plants ill be ******* pissed man all plants arnt fair game i thik you have lost your mind i take care of them plants AND THEIR MINE



You have lost yours if you think that if someone finds your plants they wont take them. Your land, The mayors land, the presidents land, it doesn't matter. You are a little more in the clear from getting robbed if you have your plants on your property than guerilla, but not a whole lot. My buddy had 6 females less than a week from harvest stolen 20 yards from his bedroom window last year. He had atleast a pound there.


----------



## Firepower (Jun 15, 2007)

back to the subject. ..  lol:hubba:    

what kind of water are you using?

are they growing in regular land soil or is it planted in different soil than the surrounding area?

if the temps are in the 80s during the day and you havent got rain, it can keep the ground pretty dry, im in the same temps and usually put a glass of water per evening on the plant and surrounding area and then another at during the day if possible, if not put 2 glasses per plant saturating the surrounding area,  watch it for a couple of days and see if the ground strats too get muddy.. if it does dont water for a couple of days  just too make sure.. at least until the temps get better.. hope this helps..


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 16, 2007)

Yah...the glass of water per plant is a good idea. Unfortunately though it would take a good half hour to do every plant and alot of trips in and outta the growing area itself to refill. I'm using Well water so it should be pretty pure as far as that goes, although i know some hard minerals will still exsist in it. My hose attached to the house is just about 10 yds. to short to reach, so i think i'm gonna buy another ext. hose. This way i'll be able to run out in the early A.M., do my thing, and be outta there in no time thus also creating a seldomly used path unlike before!!  Another benefit with the hose is ill be able to get the smaller plants i don't see hidden in the grass! Hopefully in a few weeks they'll bounce back, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Firepower (Jun 16, 2007)

Good luck...  keep us updated..


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 24, 2007)

Just an update for you guys...UNFORTUNATELY, the larger plants i was so eager on reviving didn't make it! FORTUNATELY though, after walking around some more of the property and keeping a more precise looking method, i've found SEVERAL healthy and good-looking plants who have managed to make it! After this afternoon's findings, i'll go out later tonight and see what more may be growing just out of sight. I'm going to keep a very close eye on these guys and might possibly transplant a few (i have enough  to spare), for some Indoor growing!!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 24, 2007)

dude ***. i wish i could just move to a house with forest of hidden pot plants on my property. You lucky man.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

stick a big sign near the grow that says "private land protected by pitbulls just incase somebody comes back to check on their plants on your property. if its on your land like you say id still be on the look out for people coming and going on your land cause it could be somebodies grow for sure.


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 27, 2007)

Well i plan on solving that problem once and for all, it's been to much of a pain to constaintly walk throughout the property/water them individually everywhere/keep the soil they're in as good as i can SO...i think i'm gonna transplant some for INDOOR growing! Easier to monitor growth and such. Seeing how this Has to be done in the next few days any solid tips of what i should do would be awesome! I know this is indoor discussion but since i've been keeping you guys updated i thought you guys might have some strategies or ideas?? I'll definately look in the other forums on lighting n stuff later, but any immediate advice would be sweet!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

You probably should set up your indoor grow area first if you decide this is the best course of action. Read up on transplanting.


----------



## Old Toby (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey man thats unreal! You are very lucky to find them. I wonder if whoever planted them abandoned them? Do they look like they were planted (Like fresh soil around them)? Did you manage to get pics yet?:hubba:


----------



## KeithB.Real (Jun 27, 2007)

No i don't think it's an abandoned grow op., i've been reading up on wild growth and it seems like that's what it could be! Farmers used to grow hella mounts of it back in the WWI and WW2 years for Army medical kits and so forth. And since then it hasn't been uncommon to come across a small growth area on farmland or even a large growth area if left untouched. Just think about it, ALL those years to grow with no help and they've managed and multiplied!! As far as pics go, i'm gonna have to use my buddy's digicam, so pics should be up by the end of the week. That way you'll be able to get a better idea!!


----------

